# Any preppers in communist countries?



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I posted this on Facebook. Since many of you do not do FB I thought I would post this here too. Although I sincerely, not baiting, want to know if communism has good points for the populace. So...
If there are any prepper in communist countries, "Should America become communist?"
I have some 20-something coworkers who are curiously open to communism.
Reading my FB comment you will see I am not in favor of this. BUT... I am willing to listen (read the good things communist have over a republic.)

(please allow this thread to be a discussion, not a bar room brawl.)

---
posted on FB


> Well, with the WWII vet voting base dying off, and the Korean and Vietnam vets are losing influence as a voting base and 12 million new voters under amnesty. Who, but politicians, appreciate the power communism wields on its peasants. My fear my grandchildren may see a new flag raised in their lifetime.
> One with no stripes with a red field of 50 stars... ‪#‎sigh‬ ‪#‎I_Miss_America‬


Communist Party USA Chairman Vows Cooperation With Democratic Party


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I find it unsettling that there is even an official communist party in America.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I'd say we are seeing the same thing happening here.

The dangers of big government are not realized, and the lure of free stuff is too tempting.


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Well, I'm a subject of the Democratik People's Republik of Illinois. Does that count? lol


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

China, Cuba, Laos, North Korea, and Vietnam. Those are the only Communist countries in the world right now, and China isn't really communist any more, it's a military dictatorship...

Former communist countries are: Afghanistan (1978 - 1992) 
Albania (1946 - 1991) 
Angola (1975 - 1992) 
Benin (1975 - 1990) 
Bulgaria (1946 - 1990) 
Congo (1970 - 1992) 
Czechoslovakia (1948 - 1990) 
Ethiopia (1987 - 1991) 
Finland (1939 - 1940) 
East Germany (1949 - 1990) 
Greece (1947 - 1949) 
Grenada (1979 - 1983) 
Hungary (1919, 1949 - 1989) 
Cambodia (1975 - 1993) 
Mongolia (1924 - 1992) 
Mozambique (1975 - 1990) 
Poland (1945 - 1989) 
Romania (1947 - 1989) 
Somalia (1970 - 1991) 
Soviet Union (1922 - 1991) 
Tannu Tuva (1921 - 1944) 
Yemen (1967 - 1990) 
Yugoslavia (1943 - 1992)

Communism in on the way out.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

People will stand by until it directly effects them. Then they will expect someone rlse to do something about it. Blame the Facebook iPhone generation.

As for the communist party in the United States, it has been here since 1919 and had connections with the labor unions. Its called CPUSA.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

CPUSA political endorsements
1988 Michael Dukakis 
1992 Bill Clinton 
1996 Bill Clinton 
2000 Al Gore
2004 John Kerry 
2008 Barack Obama 
2012 Barack Obama


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

It would be on the way out quicker of the ban on shooting them was lifted....


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> China, Cuba, Laos, North Korea, and Vietnam. Those are the only Communist countries in the world right now, and China isn't really communist any more, it's a military dictatorship...
> 
> Former communist countries are: Afghanistan (1978 - 1992)
> Albania (1946 - 1991)
> ...


I had to look up Venezuela. Wikipedia sez they are a "Federal presidential constitutional republic", and the CIA world Fact Book shows it as a Federal Republic
... whatever. 
It is interesting, and thanks for the list, that so many dissolved in the `90s.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

James m said:


> People will stand by until it directly effects them. Then they will expect someone rlse to do something about it. Blame the Facebook iPhone generation.
> 
> As for the communist party in the United States, it has been here since 1919 and had connections with the labor unions. Its called CPUSA.


So true. They are deeply involved with the ILWU ( International Longshore and Warehouse Union) and they are a mean bunch. A couple of years ago they beat up security guards and ripped up railroad tracks to "punish" the shipping companies.

Our magazine has been in this latest strike since it began. Last week we had to check global carriers and provide a list to the journalists on services/vessels that have dropped Oakland ... who is also blaming the PMA that their talks may be interrupted by the ILWU Mayday celebration.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

If i remember correctly they were pushing hard during the great depression, and during some years there were more people leaving the US than were coming in. Between people going back to Europe and some actually going to live in communism. Its only going to take a further economic downturn for them to start trying again.


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

Screw it, post retracted, this is a waste of time, sorry I got involved.

Time to go do something productive instead.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Egyas said:


> Well, I'm a subject of the Democratik People's Republik of Illinois. Does that count? lol


sounds like you didn't vote for the revolution in the state .... better hope you don't have a union job - the Wisconsin Revolt has spread south


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

They always try to get in with anyone they think is a loser. It used to insult people, especially blacks - now look at trash bag brown woman. That commie money adds to her welfare......


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> Screw it, post retracted, this is a waste of time, sorry I got involved.
> 
> Time to go do something productive instead.


?!?! What make this a waste of time? 
What do preppers in communist nations think is better than our republic?
The up-coming voters may not know why or what they're getting into. Perhaps a prepper on the forum can shed some light on this. Folks like Toronto Gal has already taught us a great deal.

Your list was informative. What was your reference?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Would a person in a communist nation even be able to prep? Or would they be called hoarders and have their stockpiles redistributed?


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

I have traveled to some communist countries and their civil defense systems are much better than ours.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Arklatex said:


> Would a person in a communist nation even be able to prep? Or would they be called hoarders and have their stockpiles redistributed?


In a true communist system, they wouldn't need to prep. The central authority would prep for everyone and divide the stored resources equally should the need arise.

As I have said before, I consider the Amish to be communists. An Amish barn raising is a communist activity. Community and communist have the same root, the same basic meaning. If you are part of a community, you are a communist in the true meaning of the word. This doesn't mean you are a Marxist, Leninist, or Maoist.

Communal living is the de facto norm for "tribal" level societies. Nobody goes hungry, there is little crime, and all thrive or suffer more or less equally. Basically, it's just neighbor helping neighbor... people looking out for each other.

When JFK said, "My fellow Americans, ask not what your country can do for you, ask what you can do for your country," he was suggesting that people put the needs of the nation above their own personal needs.... a communist idea.

Communism seems to work well in small groups. Communism also seems to fail miserably on a national scale.

If you are prepping in a small group and plan to help each other, to share the hardships and fruits of your labor equally, to sacrifice your own desires for the greater good of the group... you are a communist.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Diver said:


> I have traveled to some communist countries and their civil defense systems are much better than ours.


I think it's the human rights atrocities and government compulsion that turn most people off. Execution in the front yard for watching a Hollywood movie, that sort of thing. 
But the only reason there's a commie problem is because we still have them. They make gas just as good as cartella. Pitch em in and hold ya nose....


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Communal living is the de facto norm for "tribal" level societies. Nobody goes hungry, there is little crime, and all thrive or suffer more or less equally. Basically, it's just neighbor helping neighbor... people looking out for each other."

That only works in very small numbers, never in large. Tribes do not force each other either or be petty pea brains, which is why hippie communes fail. Commies always paint a picture that never exists. Just more pigs on sheets every time.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I knew an Army Chaplain that met a Russian Army Chaplain. The chaplain that I knew asked the Russian what life was like when Russia was the USSR. He started crying and said it was like slavery.


----------



## GasholeWillie (Jul 4, 2014)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> China, Cuba, Laos, North Korea, and Vietnam. Those are the only Communist countries in the world right now, and China isn't really communist any more, it's a military dictatorship...
> 
> Former communist countries are: Afghanistan (1978 - 1992)
> Albania (1946 - 1991)
> ...


I see it more as a revolving door, it comes and goes. Far faster than the Republic. If you care to see communism and socialism on the same level, I think Margaret Thatcher said it that the problem with socialism is that eventually you run out of OPM ( other peoples money). But yes the lure of imagined FREE STUFF is strong these days. They walk amongst us. I work with a guy that was asking me about my FT work status as he is PT and been invited to go FT. I explained that the big advantage is getting healthcare vs buying it yourself. The conversation went like this:

"We get the advantage of group HC vs buying individual and using that purchase as a tax deduction/write off."
Komrade Pete responded: "I don't pay for HC, it's free."
ME: "Free?"
Komrade: "I have Obama care, I qualified for the subsidies, so I don't pay out of pocket for HC. It's free."
ME: "Free? Nothing is free, (we were riding in a van with about 6 people, I began pointing) WE paid for YOUR HC. Him and him and her and him and him and him, paid for your HC, nothing was free."
Komrade: "Well I did not have to pay out of pocket up front."


----------

